# Would someone in the London area do me a great kindness...



## rhm (23 Nov 2015)

I'm an American, will be visiting London for the first time, with my family for a week around Christmas. I am not bringing a bike.

I'm a 53 year old man who normally rides quite a bit, including a century every month for several years now. I would really like to ride my monthly century while visiting London. So, you know, a hundred miles (or 200 km), in one day. Maybe on Boxing Day? 

So, my request is: (1) is there someone on this forum who might be riding a century around then, starting in (or near) London, who'd be willing to have me along for the ride? And (2) can someone suggest where to borrow or rent a bike for this purpose? 

I typically maintain an average speed of 13 - 15 mph, faster or slower would be fine. I typically ride a 23" or 24" frame. I do not require a state-of-the-art bicycle; in fact I'd prefer to ride something old and interesting, maybe even British made (for the full effect). An old ten speed, or a three speed, or a fixed gear, just about anything would be fine.

Thanks in advance for any suggestions!

Rudi


----------



## Booyaa (23 Nov 2015)

Good luck Sir, sadly I am not too close to London and would be unlikely to be able to ride 100 miles, certainly not on boxing day! Hope you have a lovely trip though.


----------



## vickster (23 Nov 2015)

On your bike at London Bridge do bike rentals

http://www.onyourbike.com/london-bike-rental.php

Or you can rent bromptons https://www.bromptonbikehire.com


----------



## Brains (23 Nov 2015)

Or make the century a real challenge and do it on a Boris Bike


----------



## Brains (23 Nov 2015)

On a more serious note, on the 26th of December there will be only 9 hours of daylight (7.24am to 4.36pm)
That means 100 miles in 9 hours including starting time, finishing time and stopping times will be quite an impressive feat, unless you get a bike with decent lighting - So bring your lights with you !

At that time of year, I also can only propose On Your Bike which is in a shop under (yes, under) London Bridge (next to the Barrowboy & Banker pub)
They rent hybrids, who knows, maybe they have other bikes, give them a call they all seem to be friendly people


----------



## Sbudge (24 Nov 2015)

Rudi,

When are you over here from? Depending on when you arrive it may be possible. I'm not sure I'm up to an Imperial century but a Metric one might be possible. How tall are you? It's certainly not old/simple (quite the opposite, di2 & carbon) but I've a second bike that might work....

Cheers

Budge


----------



## Dogtrousers (28 Nov 2015)

PM sent.


----------



## ufkacbln (28 Nov 2015)

I am aware that it is "poor etiquette" to post other forums on websites, but I think in some cases it is excusable

It may be worth your while posting on:

Cyclist Touring Club forum
Audax UK
 London Cycling Campaign


----------



## Dogtrousers (28 Nov 2015)

@Cunobelin ... that may not be necessary. A plan is forming ...


----------



## Dogtrousers (28 Nov 2015)

It looks like I can supply the bike. It also looks like there may be a hundred miler starting from Catford early on Dec 29th (lack of icy weather permitting). It will be limited by the slowest rider, which will probably be me. So about 12mph. Anyone else?


----------



## Tim Hall (28 Nov 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> It looks like I can supply the bike. It also looks like there may be a hundred miler starting from Catford early on Dec 29th (lack of icy weather permitting). It will be limited by the slowest rider, which will probably be me. So about 12mph. Anyone else?


Hmmm. <goes off to scratch head>


----------



## MissTillyFlop (28 Nov 2015)

Hmmm


----------



## Dogtrousers (29 Dec 2015)

Good ride with @rhm We didn't quite make the ton - 8 miles short due to running out of daylight (and me running out of steam). Saw some fantastic rainbows, which is a nice way of saying we got drenched in between sunny intervals.


----------



## rhm (5 Jan 2016)

Yes!

That was perhaps the best rainbow I've ever seen, a complete double bow all the way across the sky, far too high overhead to catch it all in one frame. 

I took a lot of photos, as you would expect of a tourist, but they are mostly unsatisfactory. Even my phone was feeling cold and wet! But I am not complaining about the weather. I'm very happy that I got this opportunity to see some of Kent from a bicycle. 





A big "thank you very much!" to Dogtrousers (and his wife, who helped with the logistics, provided snacks, and even served me a Gin and Tonic after the ride!). We could have done the extra 8 miles if we had started earlier, but I nixed that by getting on the wrong train at Blackfriars Station. Fortunately Dogtrousers called me a taxi and disaster was avoided.

I hope I'll be able to return the favor, should Dogtrousers ever find himself with a day to spare somewhere near New York or Philadelphia. For that matter, I'd be happy to extend that invitation to others as well.


----------



## Spinney (5 Jan 2016)

The power of the internet - in a truly positive way!


----------



## Dogtrousers (5 Jan 2016)

@rhm is also a skilled saddlemaker, and I am now the proud owner of an "RHM" leather saddle. It's currently atop my Brompton and comfortably shuttling me back and forth on my commute. 

I'm sorry I couldn't arrange better weather. However, by the standards of this December it was actually quite dry. There's another photo from this ride here.


----------



## rhm (5 Jan 2016)

Well, if the weather had been better, we wouldn't have had such good rainbows! I'll admit that at the time, I would have preferred dry feet. But now that my feet are dry, I'm glad we had memorable weather. Who remembers sunny days anyway?


----------

